# Before and After...



## lofty (Feb 17, 2010)

Just a couple of pics I had and thought I would make a before and after comparison. Glad I managed to shift my wee pot belly :thumb: (just about visible in the first pic) :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Mate that is absolutly brilliant, very well done. Keep it up. :thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

How long in between pics mate?


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

well done mate big difference how long did that take you and how


----------



## lofty (Feb 17, 2010)

Bri said:


> Mate that is absolutly brilliant, very well done. Keep it up. :thumb:


Cheers mate! Ive been taking a lot of flak at work recently about taking the gym so seriously so its good to get some positive comments


----------



## lofty (Feb 17, 2010)

Just over 2 months between pics. Decided to get serious about the diet and seems to be paying off. Now I believe it when folk say diet really is key


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

lofty said:


> Cheers mate! Ive been taking a lot of flak at work recently about taking the gym so seriously so its good to get some positive comments


Good on you mate - your workmates are jealous full stop.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Good change for 2 month:thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

great results mate, well done


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

that is impressive for 2 months, well done mate :thumb:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

lofty said:


> Cheers mate! Ive been taking a lot of flak at work recently about taking the gym so seriously so its good to get some positive comments


People give me **** about the gym too bud. Let it go over your head, YOu'd never get anywhere if you just listened to peoples bitchy comments LOLOLOLOOL

:bounce:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

for 2 months is a result man .. well done . i get it everyday about training and diet . i just don't give a sh!t don't listen to people do what makes you happy


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice progress for 2 months

well done buddy


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

People slag you off for going to the gym? You're clearly not intimidating enough:lol: :lol:


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Well done. You look like you've really broadened out on your shoulders too.

Great results for 2months.

1st pic looks like a boy, 2nd pic looks like a man!!!!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

lofty said:


> Cheers mate! Ive been taking a lot of flak at work recently about taking the gym so seriously so its good to get some positive comments


Wouldnt worry about it, my own Mother tells me I look "disgusting" this big:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Wouldnt worry about it, my own Mother tells me I look "disgusting" this big:lol: :lol: :lol:


what at 13stone?? :whistling:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice. How tall are you, mate?


----------



## lofty (Feb 17, 2010)

Cheers guys :thumb: Ive been constantly adjusting the diet, was way over-doing the carbs and cals at the start and just bloated. Typical diet (example Monday this week).

0600 - Porridge oats (large bowl). Cup coffee. Vit C 1000iu. Vit E 400iu. BCAA's. Glutamine 500mg. Iron 14mg.

0830 - x2 Wholemeal sandwiches with sliced turkey breast. x 2 eggs. Protein shake. Banana. Apple.

1100 - 250g Chicken breast, cup rice, broccoli. x2 Youghurts.

1300 - Can tuna. x 2 eggs. Banana. Apple. Shake

1500 - Tuna + salad roll (wholemeal).

1800 - Main meal (lean meat, veg, potatoes)

2000 - Can tuna, x2 eggs, protein shake. Rice cakes.

2200 - Toast with peanut butter.

Water throughout the day to keep hydrated.


----------



## lofty (Feb 17, 2010)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Nice. How tall are you, mate?


6'4" mate... yeah Im a lanky [email protected] :laugh:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Gained size and lost fat well done!


----------



## lofty (Feb 17, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Gained size and lost fat well done!


Fookin hell mate, your'e lookin huge in your pic! :thumbup1:


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

well done m8 big improvements


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Good job

Gaining weight is tough, I started off at around 10 stone 3-4 years ago

Looks like you're keeping your body fat in check as well which IMO is the best way to do it


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Good on you bud. Fair bit of fat shifted there.


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

very very impressed, what sort of cardio did u do in order to keep bodyfat down?

very impressed, with how you have bulked up and lost weight? look fantastic in comparison to your '' before'' picture! well done mate,


----------



## lofty (Feb 17, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> Good job
> 
> Gaining weight is tough, I started off at around 10 stone 3-4 years ago
> 
> Looks like you're keeping your body fat in check as well which IMO is the best way to do it


Yea Im trying to keep the gains as lean as possible. I have a very active job so trying to eat right proved problematic at the start but Im getting into a routine which is helping.



Irish Beast said:


> Good on you bud. Fair bit of fat shifted there.


Cheers! :thumb:



Ruggersplayer said:


> very very impressed, what sort of cardio did u do in order to keep bodyfat down?
> 
> very impressed, with how you have bulked up and lost weight? look fantastic in comparison to your '' before'' picture! well done mate,


Used to be in the forces so lots of running :laugh: I still continue the running, and also swimming when I can. Swimming is a brilliant cardio workout for me as its low-impact - Im still suffering from an injury to my ankle from a scuffle at new year :lol:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

nice progress lofty keep it up; 6 pak on a plate by summers end eh..


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

People will always try to convince you that you're getting too big or you're getting obsessed

Just make sure you know you want and go after it because people fear what they don't understand


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Well done mate, very good results.

keep it up and get yourself in some tip top condition :thumbup1:


----------



## lofty (Feb 17, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> People will always try to convince you that you're getting too big or you're getting obsessed
> 
> Just make sure you know you want and go after it because people fear what they don't understand


Yea mate I hear ya. There are always folk trying to put you down but I think its either jealousy/envy or like you say, fear of what they dont understand. I do this for me, and no-one else. End of!


----------

